# RELIABLE seedbanks



## Buzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

The online review sites rating seedbanks are whack.  They get rated if they contribute financially.  I've dealt with 9 or 10 seedbanks so far:

Dc Seed Exchange,  Great lakes Genetics, James Bean Co and Greenpoint seeds are legit in the USA.  Good genetics and they won't rip you.

Seedsman is "ok" also,  but they are in Spain....Patience is required dealing with seedsman though, if you're in the USA.

Not going to diss others, but if they are not mentioned in this lil window they are inferior, or I've been too scared to try due to negative reviews I've seen at other cannabis sites online.


----------



## BubbaBudTender (Jun 17, 2020)

Well Grown Seeds was pizza delivery fast ,


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 17, 2020)

I've always had great service from nirvana seed bank.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

Good to know, KY.

Sometimes we all look for a specific strain, so any legit seedbanks listed in this thread are a plus.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

Oregon Elite Seeds for medicinal CBD hemp.

Farmers Lab and Pacific Seedbank for Purple Kush.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 18, 2020)

Just dealt with Herbies Seeds out of Spain. First order went off tracking. Customer service checked, same result. They issued a reorder with no hassles. It ended up with both orders arriving about 10 days apart. I will deal with Herbies Seeds (Herbies Head Shop) again.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

I've heard Herbie's was good, an old timer from RIU used them a lot.  I think they were OOB for awhile but I'm glad to hear they are back.  I'd give them a shot, myself.


----------



## fellowsped (Jun 18, 2020)

I have recently used I49 and was fairly happy with the results. But they don't sell breeder packs or anything it's just "their strains" which are probably just grown from seeds they got from other breeders. I now am going mostly for local Vermont stuff.


----------



## Ed. J (Jul 7, 2020)

Herbies is NOT a reliable store. Herbies will take your money, not send anything, and guve you the runaround lies about refunds. Save yourself Money and Trouble!


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 9, 2020)

Ed. J said:


> Herbies is NOT a reliable store. Herbies will take your money, not send anything, and guve you the runaround lies about refunds. Save yourself Money and Trouble!


Not my experience with Herbies at all. My order was lost. Customer service issued a reorder with no hassle at all. Both orders arrived about 10 days apart.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 20, 2021)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I've always had great service from nirvana seed bank.


I heard of them before and they have been around for a long time.  The prices look reasonable too.  I will give them a try.  Thanks.  How to you like their products?  What fem strain to you like?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2021)

AladinSane said:


> Just dealt with Herbies Seeds out of Spain. First order went off tracking. Customer service checked, same result. They issued a reorder with no hassles. It ended up with both orders arriving about 10 days apart. I will deal with Herbies Seeds (Herbies Head Shop) again.


My order just arrived, delighted with them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2021)

Goat and Monkey Seeds are top shelf and reliable










						Regular Seeds Archives
					

Regular cannabis seeds are the ones in which male canabis plant pollinates a female plants that produces either male or female seeds for skunk strain




					goatandmonkey.com


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi guys! 

Since a week we became a sponsor at MP as we know it's hard to find reliable, trustworthy seed banks and want to contribute to this forum in any way possible.

Please know that we are more than happy to help you all in any way we can, so please send us a message if you have any questions or want to share thoughts.

Have a great day all! 

Kind regards,

David


----------



## Herbies Seeds (Jan 12, 2022)

Buzzy said:


> I've heard Herbie's was good, an old timer from RIU used them a lot.  I think they were OOB for awhile but I'm glad to hear they are back.  I'd give them a shot, myself.


Thank you for your positive feedback!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 26, 2022)

fellowsped said:


> I have recently used I49 and was fairly happy with the results. But they don't sell breeder packs or anything it's just "their strains" which are probably just grown from seeds they got from other breeders. I now am going mostly for local Vermont stuff.


I m glad you like them. I just have a hard time trusting a company that has 400 seed strains telling me what I ordered is what they sent me.  It would take a huge company to keep 400 strains going so they can keep that many strains separate and grown to finish. From looking at their prices ill bet money they are buying seeds from other company's marking them up and reselling them. They are even using the same pictures IV e seen on other places. 10 seeds 122$ that I can order for 35 on a different site. Just my 2 cents


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 26, 2022)

Ed. J said:


> Herbies is NOT a reliable store. Herbies will take your money, not send anything, and guve you the runaround lies about refunds. Save yourself Money and Trouble!


Not much info. Like when did you order . how long did you wait. I ordered three tines from the same seed bank. Because of the stealth  about 200$ worth was all they could pack together.  The first order came in 10 days. The third order came in about 1w. The second order gook about 45 days because of covid the post office had it in an overflow warehouse because they were short of help.  IV e ordered from several company's a bunch of times. I had one order I never got that customs seized back in early 2000's. I m saying most of the problems work there self out but people wait 2 weeks then start posting comments only go get there seeds a few days later. Patients please.


----------



## boo (Jan 26, 2022)

I've tried twenty20mendicino and just love their gear and service...got my girl crush there and love it to death...goat and monkey are also spot on, good peeps there...


----------



## Carty (Jan 27, 2022)

Goat & Monkey Seeds are a new seed bank and people I trust.. plus their genetics are stellar.

Oldsogcoc is another one who is just getting going, tried several of his like his Lemon Britches and she got huge.

Herbies is usually pretty  good with orders.  bumer about your experience bro,  I had the same one with Mandala Seeds years ago ordering directly from them..  worst $80 I ever spent on 3 strains I never got.. 

Go to Goat & Monkey Seeds,  tell Matt I sent ya and you'll get 10% off..  Right now I'm helping him with strain write ups n stuff.. I like what they are doing and they make sure what they are working with is the real deal.


----------



## Carty (Jan 27, 2022)

Avoid Weedseedsexpress at ALL COSTS.  Sorry guys,  but you literally messed up 3 grows for me with your bad stock.

I mean,  Out of 15 seeds a total of 5 grew.. all the rest were garbage.  A few never germinated,  one stemmed over for no reason.  2 of the Zkittlez and 2 of the Gelato grew out and 1 Zkittlez was the bomb.   

When I complained, they just wanted to send me more junk seeds..   the seeds are all assorted sizes and colors, my
1st sign these were not up to snuff.  A few were so tiny light finger pressure cracked them, a test I do to all seeds.

I posted this up on my grow thread and when 5 other people complained about the same thing with all the other strains, I realized it's not just a limited issue.  seems like they are using the public as testers, because these seeds
are not ready for release and I lost out on 4 plants on each grow of just 6...  so yeah, messed me up big time.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 27, 2022)

True North Seed bank had a great sale .I bought one puck because I have so many seeds as it is .In Usa you must send a international money order. Pain for me so I send cash .I did not have a tracknig number because for Canada it was $20 something.Dec 15.I have emailed them that I sent the $ in . They replied they will let me know .After 30 days I figured it was lost or stolen .A week ago they emailed me and said payment received and on its way .Them ,ILGM,Seeds Here Now, are honest and never have they not sent what I ordered .I think the true nature of stoners and the community whants to do the right thing and eat ice cream . REPUTATION MEANS SO MUCH


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 27, 2022)

Looks like nukeheads currently has good prices. I am going to give them a try.


----------



## frogyrogy (Jan 27, 2022)

Fastest, most reliable I've found to date is NASC out of Maine . . . I've only used them a few times to date. 9 days order to delivery has been the slowest, 4 days the fastest coming to Illinois from Maine.

They also offer the smaller seed packs that I prefer . . . being a small personal use only grower, it's rare I grow the same strain twice in a row, or more than one plant per strain at a time, so 1-3 seeds is all I need.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 27, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Looks like nukeheads currently has good prices. I am going to give them a try.



good prices or good seeds? maybe both?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2022)

Carty im sorry to hear you got such shitty seeds from a sponsor. Thats not cool.


----------



## Carty (Jan 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty im sorry to hear you got such shitty seeds from a sponsor. Thats not cool.



The worst part brother was having 2 plants turn out to be flat our males.  I'd be pretty pissed if I'd paid their prices
for feminized seed stock and got ANY males.  

You get a pack of 6 seeds right..  none are even close to the same size.  some even discolored, who is doing the
quality control there.  now I thought maybe it was a limited situation so I let them into my garden yet again.  2nd
time around was when I got the male and the seeds failed to improve in appearance.  Then after posting this up on
my grow thread for WSE grows, people began coming out of the closets with same or similar complaints and to my
surprise Weedhopper, it wasn't just autos.  It is ALL their seed stock, same complaints.

I question they are using the public as their testers... not right.   AVOID


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

That pisses me off. Glad you said something brother. Not good for our members.


----------



## hick.man (Jul 13, 2022)

i was going to try herbies. looking for the old school northern lights and white widow " smells like like a fresh cut xmas tree and has the old school piney taste". iver never ordered seeds before. what is the best way to pay? pre paid debit card?


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

I haven't ever bought seeds but if given the choice credit card. (If the seed company will do that)


----------



## hick.man (Jul 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I haven't ever bought seeds but if given the choice credit card. (If the seed company will do that)


yea I was leaning that way, I'm hoping someone who has ordered seeds will chime in.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Why don't you check in on one of our sponsors and see what options are available.


----------



## arthurslater (Aug 1, 2022)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I've always had great service from nirvana seed bank.


Nirvana has a mixed review. I can't figure it out. Should I go for it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

arthurslater said:


> Nirvana has a mixed review. I can't figure it out. Should I go for it?



no

try goat and monkey seeds


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 2, 2022)

Buzzy said:


> The online review sites rating seedbanks are whack.  They get rated if they contribute financially.  I've dealt with 9 or 10 seedbanks so far:
> 
> Dc Seed Exchange,  Great lakes Genetics, James Bean Co and Greenpoint seeds are legit in the USA.  Good genetics and they won't rip you.
> 
> ...


Have you tried @herbiesheadshop.com they have sick seeds!


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Have you tried @herbiesheadshop.com they have sick seeds


What do you mean sick seeds?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> What do you mean sick seeds?




sick as in bad , like he is so good that he is bad

she Is so healthy it’s sick


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

big be gettin down in da hood...whaddup homes...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> big be gettin down in da hood...whaddup homes...


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Now I am sick


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Now I am sick




thats dope Bro , dope


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 304923


Big didn't we see that guy on Colfax last week?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

what?

I don’t see nuthin’


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh I forgot Swede didn't know we went down there......AGAIN


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Oh I forgot Swede didn't know we went down there......AGAIN



yeah , good times Bro , good times


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

I get the short one in the first picture.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

good morning Amigo!


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Hot out already.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Hot out already.



it is just getting started


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Amigo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 304969


Love the flag. And the sunrise.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Amigo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 304969


What is out there Big.....let me guess....KANSAS.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Amigo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 304969


So Beautiful...a dream I hope to achieve some day


bigsur51 said:


> yeah , good times Bro , good times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why th-th-those are Ladies of the evening...don't let'em in your car buddy!...they'll Vamp You!


----------

